# new to training



## ron keaton (Feb 3, 2010)

wondering what excercises to start my 16wk old boerboel puppy on to get him involved in pp or ring sports im not stupid not going to get the same police dog crazy drives or perfomance just looking for some info or maybe games to play? thanks for the help everybody


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron,

I've moved your question to a more appropriate area.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

watch the Michael Ellis OB stuff with puppies, i like it
it reminds me to move my ass and be more exciting to my dog
for some reason people (myself included) do OB like we are disciplining children instead of having fun


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Just work on have a fun, loving relationship. Make him your buddy...not your calm submissive servant. and get familiar with where the period button is on your keyboard. It will help us out reading your posts.


----------

